# Interesting Wolf Encounter



## unclepaully (Nov 26, 2007)

article from the daily press in escanaba...

http://www.dailypress.net/page/cont...Mattson-treed-by-pack-of-wolves.html?nav=5003


----------



## timaladyetz (Aug 22, 2009)

Comments on that article are worth reading, too.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Woods-n-Waters has an article in the November issue also.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the comments. The pro wolf people are the typical wolves don't eat meat type. My Golden Retriever prefers a mix of algea/alfalfa over a T Bone also. God did not give them two inch canines to eat grass and yes humans are made of meat too.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.aws.vcn.com/wolves_and_hunting.html

I fully believe that big predators are being introduced to help the demise of america as we know it.

As I was once told by a biologist, "Humans are nothing more than an over evolved mammal that has evolved to far for the good of the planet. Humans need predation too."


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Big50blaster said:


> http://www.aws.vcn.com/wolves_and_hunting.html
> 
> I fully believe that big predators are being introduced to help the demise of america as we know it.
> 
> As I was once told by a biologist, "Humans are nothing more than an over evolved mammal that has evolved to far for the good of the planet. Humans need predation too."


There is a lot of truth to that statement. Just look at what we are doing to this Planet...

I would say the statement we are bringing back top predators to eradicate humans is paranoid and insane at best. I think the demise of America as we know it would be a great thing. Lazy, corrupt and lacking integrity would sum up the majority of Americans today, it's no longer the good ole days when you could trust most peoples word, leave your doors unlocked, etc...


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Boozer said:


> There is a lot of truth to that statement. Just look at what we are doing to this Planet...
> 
> I would say the statement we are bringing back top predators to eradicate humans is paranoid and insane at best. I think the demise of America as we know it would be a great thing. Lazy, corrupt and lacking integrity would sum up the majority of Americans today, it's no longer the good ole days when you could trust most peoples word, leave your doors unlocked, etc...


Reread my post. The second statement is what I have been told by a very well known biologist. My first statement is very very deep for such a short sentence. It may not happen in our lifetimes, but it may for our kids or grand kids. Eliminate the need for hunting....enact gun control....end of America as a free society.

I dont think human populations will be knocked down by big predators as some of them hope it will. I think they see predators as a means of reaching gun control. As the decades go by a smaller percentage of people grow up "country" with a gun in their hand. Just look at the county by county maps for many of the last national and state elections. Rural counties vote one way, the cities vote another way.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea to reintrodruce Wolves in Washington D.C. I think we need some major thinning of the herd there.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Big50blaster said:


> http://www.aws.vcn.com/wolves_and_hunting.html
> 
> I fully believe that big predators are being introduced to help the demise of america as we know it.
> 
> As I was once told by a biologist, "Humans are nothing more than an over evolved mammal that has evolved to far for the good of the planet. Humans need predation too."


Who was the biologist that said this to you?


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

stagliano said:


> Who was the biologist that said this to you?


He doesn't live in MI. He may or may not have contacts with some of them(biologists) from MI though. I am not going to tell who it was though because it was something he said in a private conversation.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I think it would be a good idea to reintrodruce Wolves in Washington D.C. I think we need some major thinning of the herd there.


Agreed!


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> I think it would be a good idea to reintrodruce Wolves in Washington D.C. I think we need some major thinning of the herd there.


Heck if they get their wish America will have wolves nation wide.

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/greenhouse/post/2010/12/group-federal-recovery-gray-wolves/1


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Big50blaster said:


> Reread my post. The second statement is what I have been told by a very well known biologist. My first statement is very very deep for such a short sentence. It may not happen in our lifetimes, but it may for our kids or grand kids. Eliminate the need for hunting....enact gun control....end of America as a free society.
> 
> I dont think human populations will be knocked down by big predators as some of them hope it will. I think they see predators as a means of reaching gun control. As the decades go by a smaller percentage of people grow up "country" with a gun in their hand. Just look at the county by county maps for many of the last national and state elections. Rural counties vote one way, the cities vote another way.


Perhaps, I see civil war before much of those things happen though. I don't see gun control ever happening, but I will say, I would never want to have a child in todays World for fear what they may have to deal with in their lifetimes. Nothing against people with kids, I am sure they worry about the same things...


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Big50blaster said:


> Reread my post. The second statement is what I have been told by a very well known biologist. My first statement is very very deep for such a short sentence. It may not happen in our lifetimes, but it may for our kids or grand kids. Eliminate the need for hunting....enact gun control....end of America as a free society.
> 
> I dont think human populations will be knocked down by big predators as some of them hope it will. I think they see predators as a means of reaching gun control. As the decades go by a smaller percentage of people grow up "country" with a gun in their hand. Just look at the county by county maps for many of the last national and state elections. Rural counties vote one way, the cities vote another way.


WOW.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

If those wolves had actually been hunting him, first, he would never had heard the one behind him, second he would not have made it to the tree.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

2PawsRiver said:


> If those wolves had actually been hunting him, first, he would never had heard the one behind him, second he would not have made it to the tree.


That statement is incorrect. I had two wolves come under my treestand this year at about the same time that this attack happened. I heard them both comming for at least 100 yards. They are only as quiet as what they walk through will allow.

I've seen wolves attack many times on videos. They always try to get their prey to run then they attack from the rear. If the prey stands its ground, then they will circle it. His explination on what happened makes perfect sense. And by the way, he did everything right in that encounter too, which likely saved his life. 

This attack happend just a short distance (3 miles) away from my camp. I've had many close encounters with wolves in that area including being followed closely twice by a wolf. They come right up to my camp fairly regularly. Many of my neighbors have also had close encounters with wolves in that area too. The packs in that area have been loosing their fear of man. People that live around there will not let their kids play outside any more and everybody arms themselves when they go into the woods nowdays. If (when) a wolf kills a person in our region, then wolves are doomed here laws or no laws.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> That statement is incorrect. I had two wolves come under my treestand this year at about the same time that this attack happened.


Now's it evolved into an attack

You can believe it however you choose. I read the story and as much time as he spent on the ground, as much movement, climbing onto a brush pile, making way to, then turning to climb the poplar, if there was an intent to make him a meal, he would of been one.




> I've had many close encounters with wolves in that area including being followed closely twice by a wolf. They come right up to my camp fairly regularly. Many of my neighbors have also had close encounters with wolves in that area too.


All these encounters, close calls, stalks..........the Wolves must be pretty inept as they have yet to make a successful stalk after so many attempts.

Sharing the woods with a predator, one that many may feel is just a bit above us in the food chain, can be pretty intimidating and is something most have little experience with it's no wonder most overreact.

Will there be an attack, sure, eventually,............there have been attacks, by bear, moose, coyotes, deer, squirrels, porcupines, opossums, swans, geese, and bluejays, but I can assure you, just like the wolves they're not all out to get themselves a human.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Trophy Specialist said:


> That statement is incorrect. I had two wolves come under my treestand this year at about the same time that this attack happened. I heard them both comming for at least 100 yards. They are only as quiet as what they walk through will allow.
> 
> I've seen wolves attack many times on videos. They always try to get their prey to run then they attack from the rear. If the prey stands its ground, then they will circle it. His explination on what happened makes perfect sense. And by the way, he did everything right in that encounter too, which likely saved his life.
> 
> This attack happend just a short distance (3 miles) away from my camp. I've had many close encounters with wolves in that area including being followed closely twice by a wolf. They come right up to my camp fairly regularly. Many of my neighbors have also had close encounters with wolves in that area too. The packs in that area have been loosing their fear of man. People that live around there will not let their kids play outside any more and everybody arms themselves when they go into the woods nowdays. If (when) a wolf kills a person in our region, then wolves are doomed here laws or no laws.


 You have had many close encounters and they frequent your campfire " fairly regularly " ? Just more BS !! Get the real fact son this story and talk to someone from the DNR. Ask how long it took this clown to report it. The guys from DNR that I talked to said this guy is a " character " and pretty much believe the whole story is made up.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

bear50 said:


> You have had many close encounters and they frequent your campfire " fairly regularly " ? Just more BS !! Get the real fact son this story and talk to someone from the DNR. Ask how long it took this clown to report it. The guys from DNR that I talked to said this guy is a " character " and pretty much believe the whole story is made up.


Let's see who is full of BS. There is a forum rule here that when you post something saying you talked to a the DNR that you must post their names. Who did you talk to that said that Rory Mattson made the story up or is this just more BS?


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Who did you talk to that said that Rory Mattson made the story up or is this just more BS?


I listened to Mattson give a presentation once at a Westerrn UP Citizens Advisory Committee meeting, before his wolf story hit the news. He served on the committee. I was in the audience.

I will say that he appears to be a passionate guy on the topics he is interested in. He also appeared to be prone to a little embellishment and/or making up facts to support the point he was trying to make. e.g. I learned from him at that meeting that over 50% of the UP is owned by deer hunters and that he had an employee that covers over 40,000 acres of ground a year providing timberland assistance to private landowners. I'd love to hire that employee. My guys are capable of covering less than a third of that kind of acreage on an annual basis in any kind of detail.

-na


----------

